
IBM Says Macs Are Up to $543 Less Expensive Than PCs Over Time - bado
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/10/20/ibm-macs-less-expensive-than-pcs/
======
dmfdmf
But what's the net? Macs are also more expensive so is it a wash? Also, Macs
(to me) appear to be on a much shorter support/life cycle so you'd have to
factor that into the equation for a fair comparison.

~~~
proyb2
Downtime are way expensive, especially Lenovo I seen too many hardware
defective in MNC, this are hidden costs that add up to any organization and
Lenovo have no replacement parts to replace for the next few weeks due to
shortage _surprise_.

SCCM servers have downtime a few times that caused delay or postpone for
Windows deployment.

------
villedespommes
Damnit! should've requested a Mac when they first announced this initiative

